# Anyone Playing PlayerUnknowns Battlground?



## SKYWVRD (11/4/17)

Greetings People of Earth

I decided to splurge more money this month even after all the RDA's and flavour I bought and decided to buy PlayerUnknowns Battlground. 
I use to play H1Z1 king of the kill but did not really enjoy it as it sucked with latency, however this new game I have no problems with hit reg so far even though it's a European server.
Also all the weapons and attachments made me fall inlove with this game instantly

Would love to find out your guys thoughts on the game as well as some steam usernames so I don't have to always Solo Que


----------



## Jono90 (11/4/17)

Im playing it also. 
performance was crap. but i think the recent patches made it much better.
My steam username is jono90

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (11/4/17)

Haven't played it but it does sound like a really cool concept.

Sadly though I found that gaming online was filled with waaaay to much ass-hats for me to enjoy it properly. Pity, because this sounds like a lot of fun.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## SKYWVRD (12/4/17)

Jono90 said:


> Im playing it also.
> performance was crap. but i think the recent patches made it much better.
> My steam username is jono90



Will hopefully get around to adding you tonight, was super busy studying last night and was able to only get one game in after the update


Stosta said:


> Haven't played it but it does sound like a really cool concept.
> 
> Sadly though I found that gaming online was filled with waaaay to much ass-hats for me to enjoy it properly. Pity, because this sounds like a lot of fun.


Dude I understand why you would say this xD this game however does not have that issue, you can turn off voice chat for one and as far as I know, because I haven't seen it, there is no text chat in this game. Like if you solo this game you literally have just yourself to listen to and rely on. If you have a squad you can use teamspeak and still turn off ingame voice chat to make sure you don't have kids screaming at you

Reactions: Like 2


----------

